# I NEED RHODIUM



## cleanbucket1 (Apr 2, 2012)

Looking for a few grams of pure RHODIUM for a decent price. It has to be 999 at bare minimum. Looking for it in form of coin, beads, bar or cube. Can anyone help me out??? I am expecting to pay a premium for yes its Rhodium, but there is a point where a premium becomes too much. I know what I can get it for through Metallium, and prices must be able to beat theirs.
Please, If you have any offers personnal message me. If you have anyone you think I should contact about Rhodium, please reply here. 
Thanks for all you help as always.


----------



## nickvc (Apr 2, 2012)

The only one I can suggest is our own Lou for any PGM products.


----------



## cleanbucket1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yah, Thats the only person I was thinking also. Thanks.


----------



## Lino1406 (Apr 9, 2012)

I have a mixture of rhodium
powder and rhodium black
(technic level). Does it help?


----------



## cleanbucket1 (Apr 11, 2012)

I wish it did, but it doesnt. I thank you for giving me the chance though. Im trying to get anything "up to" a 5 gram solid piece for my element collection. I think my business partner whom is also a member here is going to do a little recovery at his lab for some for me. Its come to that, yes. Ive tried on here but no one seems to want to help. I think it may be cause Rh is so low valued rite now and to scared to let any go. HAHAHA. The $10,000.00/oz days are over people. Sell some while its still over $1,000.00. There is no 100% premium on Rh anymore and anyone who pays that is, well.... You can answere that yourself. HAHAHA.


----------



## nickvc (Apr 12, 2012)

To be honest the price of most of the PGMs and silver compared to gold is a joke as all are rarer than gold in physical form. There are various manufactured forms where there is still a hefty premium over the metal prices like rhodium plating solutions and if you have ever looked at the process for refining PGMs to 999 or better you would understand why they still carry a decent premium over spot when sold even as metals. Recovery is fairly easy but actual refining is something I'd leave to the experts plus there's the associated dangers from many of the powders produced, something to be aware of.


----------



## Lou (Apr 12, 2012)

No, but I definitely get a premium over spot for every bit of rhodium I sell as plating solution.


----------



## cleanbucket1 (Apr 12, 2012)

OH YES. I totally understand Lou. That is definatly a demand thing for the solution and of course making of the solution.
Nick, I also understand just about everything about recovery and refining of all PGM's and that of Gold. I also have done all of them, but have since moved from out in the country to the city where im a bit more leary about the dangers. I am a chemist, but hey, even the most trained and experianced have accidents. That being said, is why I am trying to find some on here. I have got some recovery items together and I think my recovery/refining partner is going to take on the task. 
Thanks for all the messages. Even though its got me nowhere :lol:


----------



## boticeli (Nov 24, 2012)

Where to sell rhodium scrap?Can enyone answer me?


----------



## Dan Dement (Nov 24, 2012)

Again, Lou! Lou is one of the few who refines Rhodium. The problem with solid Rhodium is that it refines into powder and the melting temperature is 2200C. Most Induction Melters will not go that high and in order to melt it, you need more than 5-10 grams. Then, when you got it melted, it's HARD! Make that Double Hard! I cast a ring for Lou and it took me 12 new saw blades to cut it off the sprue. If yo want a sample, I would just pay the price and get it from elements or Cohen Brothers. 

Dan


----------

